# Rd 1 Game #2 Thread: Lakers vs Rockets



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








#7 Houston Rockets

@









 #2 Los Angeles Lakers 

Monday, Apr. 19
7:30 pm 
vs. Rockets 
TV: ESPN 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

Rockets Bench:
Mark Jackson
Kelvin Cato 
Mike Wilks
Clarence Weatherspoon
Scott Padgett
Eric Piatkowski
Bostjan Nachbar 
Adrian Griffin 


Playoff Forum Series Thread

</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lakers by 3
84-81 

Yao Fouls Out, Again



*And a Happy Birthday To B34C* 
:cheers:


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

lakers by five 90-85 kobe scores 23


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers by 10.

The Lakers will sweep (there won´t be another game where Malone misses 11 FGs, Shaq 10Fts and Kobe *15FGs!!!!* )


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm predicting a sharper, more focused Laker's team on Monday night, particularly on the offensive end. Kobe and Malone should shoot the ball better. We should get some contribution from the SF spot. Shaq should be better from the FT line. Our ball movement, in general, should be much better. Our defense was terrific and I hope that continues. I want to see Shaq intimidate Yao again. I want to see Kobe and Payton stifle Francis and Mobley again. I'd also like to see Jimmy Jackson miss open jumpshots again.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, this Game 2 win should wrap up the psychological aspect of the series, giving the Lakers lots of motivation to pull out a win in Houston on Friday and close out the series that Sunday. However, it depends on what type of win occurs. If both Malone and Kobe shoot no worse than 40% from the floor tomorrow and Shaq has a nice, average playoff-type Shaq game, Lakers should win by double digits, which will give them the mental edge for Game 3. If those things don't happen, it'll be a close game, with the only chance of the Lakers' winning coming from Payton having a huge game or role players hitting their shots.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I say we see better game offensively from both teams.

Lakers:94
Rockets:89

Francis-21 Points 8 Assists 6 TO's
Kobe-28 Points 9 Assists 6 Rebs


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I hope both teams get more than 70 pts. 

Lakers 96
Houston 90

Shaq 23pts 16rbs 
Kobe 30pts 10asts


Yao 20pts 12rbs
Francis 27pts


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I say we see better game offensively from both teams.
> 
> Lakers:94
> Rockets:89


exactly the score that I had in mind.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> exactly the score that I had in mind.


:greatjob:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> It was more than cold, it was freezing!


BTW HallOfFamer BEST POST EVER :laugh:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> I'm predicting a sharper, more focused Laker's team on Monday night, particularly on the offensive end. Kobe and Malone should shoot the ball better. We should get some contribution from the SF spot. Shaq should be better from the FT line. Our ball movement, in general, should be much better. Our defense was terrific and I hope that continues. I want to see Shaq intimidate Yao again. I want to see Kobe and Payton stifle Francis and Mobley again. I'd also like to see Jimmy Jackson miss open jumpshots again.


I would take that. simply perfect for me.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

:gopray: for the Lakers to win tonight....


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

I doubt that prayer will even get past the ceiling.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If the Lakers play like they did last game Phil should consider starting Devean or Rush to give the team a jolt instead of Fox.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I said it before and I'll say it again.. KOBE WILL HAVE A GREAT PERFORMANCE TONIGHT. 

(no guarantee though  )

Hope this game will be more enjoyable to watch.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*I can't predict a winner*

Both teams played bad during long periods of game 1. I don't think LA's D can get much better with the injuries they still have, but I do fear Houston's offense(3's & TO) will improve. I think there are more guys(Francis-Cat-JJ-Yao) on Houston that can play better tonight, than on LA(Kobe-Malone). I would like more from Payton on O, but he hasn't given us more the last few weeks. Sure Shaq could go for 30-15-5-5, but against Van Gundy's D and Yao, I wouldn't count on it. Yeah, Malone could make some of the outside shots he missed in game 1, but his ankle still slows him down in the post and on D. Kobe is the only guy that can lift this team tonight. If he is making his shots(45%+) and goes for 30 or more, the rest of the Lakers might wake up a play at a play-off level. If not, we are in for another ugly Laker win or a Rocket upset.  

I would really love to see the Lake show crack 100, and win by double digits, like the 3-peat days.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

You guys ready. I'm blowing off studying once again for this game. Oh well, live today, die tommorow right?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The rivalry is building!!!   

Van Gundy fired back at Phil Jackson in his pregame comments today. Anybody else hear that?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ut oh, Shaq just got his 2nd foul.. 15-11 Lakers with 5:54 left in 1st


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

JVG, the ultimate loser.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice travel, Jim Jackson. 

Did Malone get hit on that last jump shot? It looked like someone smashed him in the arm when he was going up. I sure hope he did...because that thing was ugly.

We still can't take advantage when we get the opportunity to. If Fisher had gotten that three, we would've climbed back up by 5, but of course they said he stepped out of bounds.

God damn it Lakers! Get it together!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Van Gundy's face after Mobley fouled Kobe thinking they had fouls to give was :laugh: 

"What?" 
"NO!"


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

How in GODS NAME was that a three point foul shot at the end of the third? He fouled him WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY before he shot the ****ing ball. I dont want to hear one Laker fan here complain about the refs... 

Kobe-SEVENTEEN FREE THROWS AT THE END OF THE THIRD. MY GOD... SEVEN ****ING TEEN FREE THROWS... And all but a few were bull**** ticky tack crap fouls...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> Van Gundy's face after Mobley fouled Kobe thinking they had fouls to give was :laugh:
> 
> "What?"
> "NO!"


It doesnt matter that they didnt have fouls to give, they gave Kobe a ****ing shooting foul...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter that they didnt have fouls to give, they gave Kobe a ****ing shooting foul...


Yeah, but Mobley thought they had fouls to give or else he wouldnt have fouled at all.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Yeah, but Mobley thought they had fouls to give or else he wouldnt have fouled at all.


Stupid foul by Mobley, yes, stupid call by refs, yes...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

But may i just say, the Rockets in a close game = :drool:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

:mrt: Man you're a hater. :laugh:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Who needs Horry when we have Rush?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> :mrt: Man you're a hater. :laugh:


How can you stand watching a guard go to the line so much? I mean, 90% of the time, the guard isnt even looking to shoot... Thats not basketball...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Big shot by Rush... In fact BIG SHOTS by Rush... When are they gonna learn he can shoot, put a damn hand inn his face!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:woot: KRush delivers again.. Nice game by the bench tonight :woot:

BTW, anybody hear anything about Med's injury?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I am happy that the lakers are doing this well and shaq has 5 points.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> :woot: KRush delivers again.. Nice game by the bench tonight :woot:
> 
> BTW, anybody hear anything about Med's injury?


Strained right achilies tendon


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*I can go to be happy tonight!*

What a game by Malone and Kobe. And if Fish and Rush can hit the outside shot like they did tonight, things should only get better. Great team ball on both ends of the court. Hopefully this series is over, but I want to see these guys continue to improve on Friday night, ya hear me Shaq!:yes:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, the bench stepped up big tonight, couple 3s from Fish/Rsh. 4 day rest until the next game.

edit: JVG was being sarcastic


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*YES!! Lakers lead series 2-0*  :vbanana: :banana:

Great performance by the bench especially by DFish & KRush. Lakers dismantle the rockets in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Yeah, the bench stepped up big tonight, couple 3s from Fish/Rsh. 4 day rest until the next game and wow, when they asked Jeff Van Gundy if Kobe shot too much, he said "its the root of all evil"


Hey, you posted this at LG.net too right?  

Anyways, he was being sarcastic. TNT cut him off before he was able to finish what he was saying.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Hey, you posted this at LG.net too right?
> 
> Anyways, he was being sarcastic. TNT cut him off before he was able to finish what he was saying.


lol, yes, i cant pick up the sarcasm well, haha!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Very solid offensive and defensive effort from the Lakers today. Sign of things to come for sure. If everything works out perfectly, Lakers should start peaking at the beginning of the Spurs series. 



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> How in GODS NAME was that a three point foul shot at the end of the third? He fouled him WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY before he shot the ****ing ball. I dont want to hear one Laker fan here complain about the refs...


watch the replay again. Slowly. 



> Kobe-SEVENTEEN FREE THROWS AT THE END OF THE THIRD. MY GOD... SEVEN ****ING TEEN FREE THROWS... And all but a few were bull**** ticky tack crap fouls...


That's what happens when Kobe is given the green light.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Very solid offensive and defensive effort from the Lakers today. Sign of things to come for sure. If everything works out perfectly, Lakers should start peaking at the beginning of the Spurs series.
> 
> 
> ...


The Lakers better start peaking right at the start of the Spurs series if they want to be around after round #2.

Right now the Spurs are playing about 70 percent better than the Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Man, if the Lakers are capable of playing like this with Shaq and Payton not scoring much imagine what their ceiling is.

And I'm further convinced that Fox doesn't give us anything Walton couldn't.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice win, we played pretty decent last night. Kobe was perfect from the FT line. Malone did a terrific job guarding Yao and he was hitting his J. Nice to see the Mailman playing well in the playoffs again. :yes:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Krush Rulez :worship:

Good game all around. Daddy had his lowest career pts ever but Kobe, Malone and the Lakers made sure that it didn't stop us for taking the series 2-0.

IMPRESSIVE :clap:

Good defence by Fisher; and Malone too who guarded Yao very well. Fisher is much better defender than Gary. I was kinda surprised that Phil Jackson let O'Neal on the floor when he was called for 4th foul.

Well, the coach knows the best. Our bench has been helpful, and hopefully it will continue to do the damage!

Kobe's jawdrop layup...I was like  Well done to him as well.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> Kobe's jawdrop layup...I was like  Well done to him as well.


That was simply amazing, pretty jordanesque.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Kobe's jawdrop layup...I was like  Well done to him as well.


Anyone have a video clip of that??


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> 
> 
> Anyone have a video clip of that??


Go here and click on *PLAY OF THE DAY: Kobe Bryant did his MJ impression*.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Man, if the Lakers are capable of playing like this with Shaq and Payton not scoring much imagine what their ceiling is.
> 
> And I'm further convinced that Fox doesn't give us anything Walton couldn't.


I agree with this Jamel. Walton just needs to play tougher on defense and not allow himself to be pushed around. Because offensively he's very aggressive. And makes alot of smart decisions plus his 3pt shot is coming around. He's a great passer also. 

This game just illustrates the point that this team is now Kobe's team. Shaq's past his prime and should not fight against it. And support Kobe as the 1st option. Shaq could really do well locking in defensively and just clogging up the paint, of course he'll get touches.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Thank you JGKoblenz!



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Go here and click on *PLAY OF THE DAY: Kobe Bryant did his MJ impression*.


----------

